# Names for Antolian Pyreneese pup!;D



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey! I just got an Antolian Pyreneese puppy yesterday and i was wondering if yall have any good names for him!?
Here he is


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Is he going to be a LGD? If so I'd get real creative and go with....oh...Pup. :laugh: He IS adorable!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

kccjer said:


> Is he going to be a LGD? If so I'd get real creative and go with....oh...Pup. :laugh: He IS adorable!


Thank you and i am sorry but what does LGD stand for, but he is going to be a guard dog for our goats!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Livestock guardian dog 

Duke?


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Ok thanks and yes he will be a LGD!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Oscar!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

my bf said Cornflake or Hercules. lol


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

nchen7 said:


> my bf said Cornflake or Hercules. lol


I like the name Cornflake!! :smile:


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> I like the name Cornflake!! :smile:


Cornflake is cute!


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Hmmm, how about Tucker, Cooper, or Tanner?


Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Or Buddy?
Ours is named Oscar btw....
I also like King, Thor, Biscuit....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...how cute! No name ideas, but congrats!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Heres another pic we think we have come up with a name for him... Beau
Thanks to all who came up with all these amazing names, loved them all!!

Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

SO CUTE! He is adorable Kenzie! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you he is a sweetie!! He wieghs 30 pounds at 2 1/2 months!


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mine is named Tiny, lol. Of course he is anything but.:lol:


----------

